
I made a tool to quickly add text to any screenshot - perrys
https://www.goodannotations.com/add-text-to-screenshot
======
Normille
I don't want to be "that guy" but this seems like extra hassle and to be based
on a false analysis:

    
    
      >You probably want a fast screen capture and maybe the ability to add text... There’s no need to jump from ap [sic] to app to do something as simple as taking, editing and sharing screenshots.
    

On OSX, the built-in screengrab function already allows adding text and
arrows/boxes etc. to screen grabs. And, for those not on OSX, using something
like Yandex Disc [0] allows the same functionality via its built-in screengrab
editor.

I'm not seeing why people would opt to do a roundtrip via a 3rd party website,
when it can all be done with a locally installed app [and in the case of OSX,
a built-in one]

[0] [https://disk.yandex.com](https://disk.yandex.com)

